# Problem mit for-schleife in JSP tag



## runaway (18. Sep 2006)

Hi zusammen,

also ich möchte gerne bei einer jsf seite eine anzahl von textfeldern erstellen. Diese Anzahl wird durch einen per url-rewriting übergebenen parameter bestimmt.

Mein code wirft leider eine jsp exception ???:L 

das hier ist er


```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<html>
	<head>
		<title>surebet calculator</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<f:view>
			<h:form>
				<label for="stake">Your Stake: </label>
				<h:inputText id="stake" value="" >
					<f:validateDoubleRange minimum="0" maximum="1000000000"/>
				</h:inputText>
				

				

	         <% for(int i=0; i< Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("exits")); i++) { %>
					<h:inputText value="quote " />
					

				<% } %>
			</h:form>
		</f:view>
	</body>	
</html>
```

und das ist die fehlermeldung vom tomcat:


```
javax.servlet.ServletException: Exception in JSP: /pages/surebet/surebetCalculator.jsp:16

13: 				</h:inputText>
14: 				

15: 				

16: 				<% for(int i=0; i< Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("exits")); i++) { %>
17: 					<h:inputText value="quote " />
18: 					

19: 				<% } %>


Stacktrace:
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:152)
```


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....


grüsse stefan


----------



## Gast (23. Sep 2006)

1. kein Javacode in der jsp
2. Schleifen mit jstl foreach
3.  was ist denn value="quote"?


----------



## Guest (24. Sep 2006)

HI Anton,

danke für den tip mit jstl....machs jetzt mit der lib.
"quote" war nur ne testausgabe...."odd" ist mir grad nich eingefallen :wink: 

grüsse
stefan


----------



## runaway (24. Sep 2006)

Hi also,

habs jetzt auf jstl umgestellt(forEach funktioniert)....hab aber da noch ein kleines prob mit el ausdrücken.
Also ich möchte halt eine übergebenen parameter in der forEach Schleife als "end" parameter verwenden.
Leider bekomme ich vom tomcat ne fehlermeldung:


```
javax.servlet.ServletException: /pages/surebet/surebetCalculator.jsp(18,5) According to TLD or attribute directive in tag file, attribute value does not accept any expressions
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:152)
```


mhm ???:L 

Muss ich denn noch irgendwo tlds einkopieren und "anmelden" wenn ich jstl mit el ausdrücken verwenden will....
...nach der anleitung ja www.developer.com/java/ejb/article.php/1447551

aber wenn ich wenn ich diese tablib-tags in der web.xml verwende sagt meine IDE das es diesen tag nicht gibt...
und auch wenn ichs so mache wie beschrieben...funzt es nicht.


Habt ihr ne idee???


lg stefan


----------



## Gast (24. Sep 2006)

Schwer zu sagen woran es liegt, mit jstl und jsf kann es sowieso probleme geben, wenn jsf die bean noch nicht initialisiert hat, du diese aber mit jstl verwenden willst.

Zeige doch mal deinen ganzen jsp-code.
Anhand der meldung würde ich mal sagen, dass deine Anwendung die tld's gefunden hat. Die sollten im web-inf/tld leigen in der web.xml deklariert und nicht vergessen die entsprechenden jars für jstl der web-inf/lib beizufügen.


----------



## puddah (25. Sep 2006)

So wie es aussieht willst du eine tabelle mit Eingabefeldern ausgeben oder? Da ürde ich dir raten die jsf Komponente dataTable(in der html lib) zu benutzen.


----------



## runaway (25. Sep 2006)

Hi,

nein ich möchte keine tabelle ausgeben!
Ich möchte x textfelder erstellen, x wird per url-rewriting als parameter übergeben....
wie stellt man das am besten an?

lg stefan


----------



## puddah (26. Sep 2006)

Warum soll der Parameter über die URL kommen? Wäre ein Post Parameter nicht viel besser, oder ein Attribut in einer Backing Bean?


----------



## runaway (26. Sep 2006)

Hi,

also wenn du denkst das eine andere Variante besser ist dann wird das wohl so sein...(ich bin Neuling in der webprogrammierung....)


Könntest du vielleicht deine Vorschläge etwas ausführen, was ist z.b. eine backing bean???


lg stefan


----------

